# Recommendations for Seiko 5 alternative?



## mla

Hi. I recently bought a Seiko 5 (SNK807) and my wife really liked it. She's in art school and the canvas band and brushed ss case seemed like a good fit with her utilitarian needs currently.









The problem is the accuracy. I don't care about losing 10 seconds a day, but she can't afford to be late to classes, so she's wearing a quartz right now that looks a little out-dated IMO.

My question is, any suggestions for similar style watches with solar/kenetic/eco-drive mechanisms? I think the 37mm diameter of the Seiko 5 is a good size for her.

I've seen the Citizen Men's BM8180-03E, which is sort of similar but doesn't look as good IMO and not a fan of the colors. We like the blue face on Seiko 5.










Or maybe I should get her a Seiko 5 and see if we can get it regulated to within an acceptable range? Any idea what that generally costs?

Thanks,

Maurice


----------



## Popoki Nui

I'd get a 5 and have it regulated. I can't imagine it would cost much, given a complete overhaul costs usually around $100. I'd bet you could get it regulated for $20-30. 
(have her wear it for a few weeks to settle in first; it may keep better time than yours and not need adjustment at all. Just set it a minute or so fast so she isn't late for class.) 



~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

I have that Seiko with the beige dial. The accuracy seems fine, but the power reserve is terrible - it seems to be less than 12 hours on mine. I could have it looked at, but instead I just put up with it. FYI, I found that the canvas strap was really irritating after a while. It was itchy when dry and unpleasantly soggy (and itchy) when wet. Substituted a good-quality nylon NATO strap and am much happier with it!

What's your price range? The first watch that came to mind was the 34mm version of the Hamilton Khaki Officer, but that would run 4x the price of the Citizen.

This may be an odd suggestion but... what about a Timex? The Timex Weekender series has military styling and is available on a bracelet, leather strap, or "slip through" which is basically a NATO strap. Timex sports watches are durable and inexpensive. Heck, I just discovered their existence and am rather tempted to pick up a couple...


----------



## heisner

I have the SNK803 (beige dial) as well, and no big issues with the accuracy. It rather gains a bit time - maybe a minute/ 2 days - I've never cared to measure it more precisely, just adjusted it when needed. Power reserve is actually also fine, more than 24 hours for sure. It was my first automatic watch so I wore it almost every day at the beginning.
I can second that the original nylon strap is a bit irritating, plus it really does look "tired" after short time and one or two washes. A nice nato strap is doing much better.

I would opt for Seiko 5 due to its design - both simply and stylish, and the blue color is amazing. You can get it regulated it if necessary


----------



## mla

Thanks for the ideas.

coastcat, no, I hadn't seen the Timex's and those do look pretty cool. I like the gray, myself:









The one drawback I'm reading about them is they're fairly loud (read a couple people saying it bothered them at night if they left it in the room). I may need to go check them out in person though.

Also, I was hoping to go non-battery if possible, although that isn't a huge deal. I do like the Hamilton a lot but yes, out of range for this purpose. Would like to keep it under probably $200 at most.

I'm leaning toward the Seiko 5. If it doesn't work out, I'm sure I can find someone to give it to 

Also thanks for the ideas on the strap -- sounds like I'll look for nato straps.
I put a brown leather strap on mine, BTW, and it really looks fantastic IMO. I've been meaning to take a photo and show it off.

Maurice


----------



## coastcat

mla said:


> I'm leaning toward the Seiko 5. If it doesn't work out, I'm sure I can find someone to give it to
> 
> Also thanks for the ideas on the strap -- sounds like I'll look for nato straps.
> I put a brown leather strap on mine, BTW, and it really looks fantastic IMO. I've been meaning to take a photo and show it off.


Yes, please post a photo! I've thought about getting a leather strap to make the watch a little less casual and would really like to see how that would look.


----------

